# Heads Up Thread



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If you know a heads up whether its a buy 1 kg of chicken get one free somewhere... or a decent Nike Trainers at £25 reduced from £75 etc bung it in here... would be good to collect a few 'heads up' if you know what i mean. I'll start:

If you buy a 02 pay as you go sim card im sure you're all aware that you can call other 02ers for free... now if you call an 02er abroad they still won't charge you. My mate griffin has got an 02 sim card and calls me free all the time, im over 1000 miles away in spain at the min and sometimes we are on the phone for an hour (would normally would cost him £30 from a mobile calling another mobile abroad) this actually works even if he has no credit!

Add some gems below :thumbup1:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

http://www.hotukdeals.com is good for stuff like this mate, the o2 thing certainly doesnt work for me when I'm abroad


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

don't p1ss into the wind


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

benicillin said:


> don't p1ss into the wind


Or you might get your own back


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

welshman said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com is good for stuff like this mate, the o2 thing certainly doesnt work for me when I'm abroad


When you're 'roaming' it wont but you can call others who are on 02 who are abroad for free


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

heads up Tuna Stinks lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chas n Dave are doing a come back tour. Just to give you a heads up.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> When you're 'roaming' it wont but you can call others who are on 02 who are abroad for free


I don't seem to get free calls between o2 customers, must depend on the tariff. Will try next time I go away as me and the mrs are both on o2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Chas n Dave are doing a come back tour. Just to give you a heads up.


Awesome news, my letters to them have worked!!


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

straughany10 said:


> **** ive just started a thread about Tuna in tescos, £3 for a 4 pack of john west tuna


how much is this usually, my mother usually buys the princes tuna, much difference?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

chezzer said:


> how much is this usually, my mother usually buys the princes tuna, much difference?


You will save only a few pound but thats a few more tins of tuna 

And macro diffrence? A gram or protein if that i think it is


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got 20 tins of tuna for a tenner, Costco...

Edit- John west stuff too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3002036/Trail/searchtext%3EYORK+GLOVES.htm


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

My pal down my local is doing 3 grams of rocket for a ton at the moment


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> I just got 20 tins of tuna for a tenner, Costco...
> 
> Edit- John west stuff too


i was thinking of nipping down to costco for chicken so this is my que, cheers for posting


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

They do all sorts mate, I also bought 30 packs of chewing gum. Don't even like chewing gun that much but it was cheap lol

The meat was all in big packs, never seen such a big tray of mince!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Like a supermarket but cheaper.

Have to have a business or work for the police or something to be a member.

You get lots of people with cafe's or corner shops buying all there stuff there.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Similar to Makro and Bookers


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

i used to work there can get some real bargins but other things are just as expensive or more


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Costco got offer on John west mackerel 12 tins 6 quid. No vat!!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

liv-52

buy one get one free, free delivery, very cheap, good services

http://ayurvedaforall.co.uk/pages.php?pageid=10


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Santa isn't real.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Heads up I'm having a ham shank tonight.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

MP currently selling the best value (read cheapest) Inositol powder I can find at the moment.

Under half the price of the stuff I normally get from Jersey!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

OldMan said:


> MP currently selling the best value (read cheapest) *Inositol powder *I can find at the moment.
> 
> Under half the price of the stuff I normally get from Jersey!


Is that any good mate?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

cheap protein shakers

http://sports.shop.ebay.co.uk/Exercise-Fitness-/15273/i.html?_catref=1&_fln=1&_ipg=25&_ssn=surplus-stock-centre&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282

unfortunately they won't do a bulk purchase or a buy it now


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Is that any good mate?


I really rate it mate too be honest, it really does help with stress.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Morrisons Tuna Chunks in Brine or Sunflower Oil 84p each or 4 for £2


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Viber - free app for iphones that uses VoIP (like Skype). Call friends and family all around the world for free.... easy to set up and completely free. The only draw back is that you ideally want to be in a wifi area to get the best reception.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

craftybutcher said:


> Santa isn't real.


HE IS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

www.vouchercodes.co.uk..is a great site, esp for cheat meals


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3002036/Trail/searchtext%3EYORK+GLOVES.htm


GAY! :laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> HE IS!!!!!!!!


he isn't mate.

I've just done a temp job at the Royal Mail, sorting parcels for xmas, and i learned a trade secret.

Any letters addressed to santa at the north pole/lapland etc, is sent to a different depot in Belfast, where they are opened by a bloke, who is the ONLY person licensed to open mail addressed to others (anyone else opens mail that's been sent through the Royal Mail that isn't addressed to them is commiting treason)

they can't just bin them cos if you've paid for a stamp, they have to legally do something with it.

he is supposed to write back too, but i'm guessing he doesn't have time to do them all, he must have help with this bit.

so there you go.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

supermarkets are selling off the xmas food at half price. theres some good bargains to be had tho prob not best suited to a very strict BB diet.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

www.dietchef.com seems to be rearing it's head currently.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> he isn't mate.
> 
> I've just done a temp job at the Royal Mail, sorting parcels for xmas, and i learned a trade secret.
> 
> ...


The elves help him


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> The elves help him


yes mate, the elves.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Theres a few cracking escorts from my area doing a 2 for 1 deal or half price for 1, few mates have took the 1st offer up


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> he isn't mate.
> 
> I've just done a temp job at the Royal Mail, sorting parcels for xmas, and i learned a trade secret.
> 
> ...


(fingers in ears) nah nah nah i cant hear you its not true!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> (fingers in ears) nah nah nah i cant hear you its not true!!!


you believe me.

AND you find it quite an interesting fact. You know it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

If anyone has Herons near them, think its yorkshire thing tbh but they have super cheap milk, eggs, bacon and tuna


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> you believe me.
> 
> AND you find it quite an interesting fact. You know it.


im going to hunt you down and hurt you, you have ruined my life i have no reason to live any more


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> you believe me.
> 
> AND you find it quite an interesting fact. You know it.


im going to hunt you down and hurt you, you have ruined my life i have no reason to live anymore


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Asda are doing Reggae Reggae sauces for one pound a bottle.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Heres a heads up. The Holland and Barret protein that is half price at the minute tastes like absolute ****e


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

5kg of oats £9.99 Bargain. http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/267/24/ultra_fine_scottish_oats/f9dc5d83d9b6176b345c9c7dcec89522


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Not everything at poundland is a pound!!!! :ban:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'll rump your missus if left alone with her!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Half price chicken at Tesco... £1.99 for 377g of diced chicken breast. I stocked up because my local butchers wont do bulk deals like a lot of you guys seem to be able to get.

I was quite impressed actually, I don't normally buy the diced stuff because I thought you'd get to the odds and sods of meat that was left over, but out of two packs I cooked last night for today only 2 pieces needed trimming slightly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 5kg of oats £9.99 Bargain. http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/267/24/ultra_fine_scottish_oats/f9dc5d83d9b6176b345c9c7dcec89522


oats are 59p a kg in tesco mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm still impressed with the turkey sausages in Sainsburys, £2 for 400g.

Now they are a bargain!


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

In on this. Anyone who knows where to get meat for a good price and where from, either PM me it or post it in this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/125118-invitation-join-my-meat-price-compilation.html

All is explained in the above. Let's do this.


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Matt Beasley said:


> In on this. Anyone who knows where to get meat for a good price and where from, either PM me it or post it in this thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/125118-invitation-join-my-meat-price-compilation.html
> 
> All is explained in the above. Let's do this.


Why are you hijacking this thread? Either read this one, or stick to your own mate. You're asking people to post the same info on 2 threads. Just subscribe to this if you're interested.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> **** ive just started a thread about Tuna in tescos, £3 for a 4 pack of john west tuna


Co-op tuna 60p a tin i buy TONS


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Stvjon41 said:


> Why are you hijacking this thread? Either read this one, or stick to your own mate. You're asking people to post the same info on 2 threads. Just subscribe to this if you're interested.


I'm trying to get people to help me get a list of meat prices from different shops so I can upload it and all the forum users can have a spreadsheet with prices to help them get the most for their money. I'll go through the thread in time, but until then would appreciate that anyone posting with a meat related post either PM it to me as well or put it in that thread so I can know about it and add it to the thing. I don't come to this site very often so unless it's in the same place I doubt I'll go looking for other info, especially when it's not purely to do with meat (that's what I'm looking for, this thread isn't that)

Community spirit, where is


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt Beasley said:


> I'm trying to get people to help me get a list of meat prices from different shops so I can upload it and all the forum users can have a spreadsheet with prices to help them get the most for their money. I'll go through the thread in time, but until then would appreciate that anyone posting with a meat related post either PM it to me as well or put it in that thread so I can know about it and add it to the thing. I don't come to this site very often so unless it's in the same place I doubt I'll go looking for other info, especially when it's not purely to do with meat (that's what I'm looking for, this thread isn't that)
> 
> Community spirit, where is


U still flogging this dead horse?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Heads up guys, when raptor offers you a pork sword he doesnt mean he wants to feed you .. "unless you can can chew with your 4rsehole" !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Heads up guys, when raptor offers you a pork sword he doesnt mean he wants to feed you .. "unless you can can chew with your 4rsehole" !!!


Talking from experience?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Talking from experience?


definitely mate !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U lucky bugger - if he looks anything like his avi


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Matt Beasley said:


> I'm trying to get people to help me get a list of meat prices from different shops so I can upload it and all the forum users can have a spreadsheet with prices to help them get the most for their money. I'll go through the thread in time, but until then would appreciate that anyone posting with a meat related post either PM it to me as well or put it in that thread so I can know about it and add it to the thing. I don't come to this site very often so unless it's in the same place I doubt I'll go looking for other info, especially when it's not purely to do with meat (that's what I'm looking for, this thread isn't that)
> 
> Community spirit, where is


But would the spread sheet not need updating constantly, and uploading constantly? If you don't come on that often either it would be a logistical nightmare.

It would just be easier to keep the one thread and use it to post any deals found on bodybuilding foods and supps etc.

Think it's a good idea but not practical if people need to post info 2 or 3 times. Plus if you leave or don't bother coming on and you have a bucket load of private messages you do nothing with, people will be wasting their own time. Best it is just posted in a singular thread me thinks.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Similar to Makro and Bookers


Costco is miles better than Macro/Booker in my opinion.

Quality of their meat/own brand foods is outstanding, and their return policy is excellent


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

How do you return meat?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> How do you return meat?


Start by bending them over.............


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't like your av it looks extremely rapey?


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Stvjon41 said:


> But would the spread sheet not need updating constantly, and uploading constantly? If you don't come on that often either it would be a logistical nightmare.
> 
> It would just be easier to keep the one thread and use it to post any deals found on bodybuilding foods and supps etc.
> 
> Think it's a good idea but not practical if people need to post info 2 or 3 times. Plus if you leave or don't bother coming on and you have a bucket load of private messages you do nothing with, people will be wasting their own time. Best it is just posted in a singular thread me thinks.


So long as there are enough shops on there (think regular ones like Asda, Tesco, Waitrose, Costco, etc) and not special deals or butchers, it would be a fairly 'absolute' list in that it wouldn't change constantly, whereas adding specials or butcher's prices would change or vary more often. That would need constant updating, but large chain supermarkets shouldn't have that problem.

I may re-do it due to finding 'new things' along the way (ie new cuts of meat not currently there, so re doing it etc) but since I'm eager to make sure I get the best deal it's not something I'll do once a fortnight or such, but more often if possible. PM's sent to me would be added, and since I check on here at least once a week it wouldn't be a loss of time at all.

Not to be rude, but I don't get why some people are so against this concept; in that thread another user said that they thought this was a lot to ask of people as well. If all goes well, users are going to have an excel spreadsheet that details how much they can get each cut of meat and its price per kilo. And I dunno about you, but I can memorise a few prices of the meat I buy, so it's not much of an effort to put down at least one or two items. And after all, the more money you save, the more you're able to spend on more meat


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

greenspin said:


> Start by bending them over.............


wittiest thing you have said ever lol....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt Beasley said:


> So long as there are enough shops on there (think regular ones like Asda, Tesco, Waitrose, Costco, etc) and not special deals or butchers, it would be a fairly 'absolute' list in that it wouldn't change constantly, whereas adding specials or butcher's prices would change or vary more often. That would need constant updating, but large chain supermarkets shouldn't have that problem.
> 
> I may re-do it due to finding 'new things' along the way (ie new cuts of meat not currently there, so re doing it etc) but since I'm eager to make sure I get the best deal it's not something I'll do once a fortnight or such, but more often if possible. PM's sent to me would be added, and since I check on here at least once a week it wouldn't be a loss of time at all.
> 
> Not to be rude, but I don't get why some people are so against this concept; in that thread another user said that they thought this was a lot to ask of people as well. If all goes well, users are going to have an excel spreadsheet that details how much they can get each cut of meat and its price per kilo. And I dunno about you, but I can memorise a few prices of the meat I buy, so it's not much of an effort to put down at least one or two items. And after all, the more money you save, the more you're able to spend on more meat


Yawn


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt Beasley said:


> So long as there are enough shops on there (think regular ones like Asda, Tesco, Waitrose, Costco, etc) and not special deals or butchers, it would be a fairly 'absolute' list in that it wouldn't change constantly, whereas adding specials or butcher's prices would change or vary more often. That would need constant updating, but large chain supermarkets shouldn't have that problem.
> 
> I may re-do it due to finding 'new things' along the way (ie new cuts of meat not currently there, so re doing it etc) but since I'm eager to make sure I get the best deal it's not something I'll do once a fortnight or such, but more often if possible. PM's sent to me would be added, and since I check on here at least once a week it wouldn't be a loss of time at all.
> 
> Not to be rude, but I don't get why some people are so against this concept; in that thread another user said that they thought this was a lot to ask of people as well. If all goes well, users are going to have an excel spreadsheet that details how much they can get each cut of meat and its price per kilo. And I dunno about you, but I can memorise a few prices of the meat I buy, so it's not much of an effort to put down at least one or two items. And after all, the more money you save, the more you're able to spend on more meat


Hey mate, just wanted to comment on this. I think you should maybe look at putting your efforts into something else buddy. The prices would certainly need constant updating, as meat is one that is constantly on offer and changing. Also, I don't think people would spend time searching out there local wherever to get cheaper cuts of meat. I know me for example, will always just use Tesco, its local, and proberly one of the best prices around.

Its really not a good idea mate, just my opinion anyway. Maybe take up a sport or something?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Yawn


PMSL... fatman, fatman, fatman wake up mate ,

well at least i know how to get to sleep tonight, just print off a few of mat beasleys threads and 2 minutes in away i go of to zedsville pmsl !!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> I don't like your av it looks extremely rapey?


Ok, calling on flinty or any other fvcker that can steel my pic for photoshop type purposes. This [email protected] is one of many who has a problem with my face. If anyone can make me a new one, that I like, ill use as my avi for a while and see how it goes down. But only change my face. Keep that sexy body.

BTW [email protected], who's avi is a rat confused as to wether he is rasta with the hat or gangster with the bling (yes I know R for rasta but common.....) you can go eat brandflakes in the sea...... now, good day to you sir.


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

greenspin said:


> Ok, calling on flinty or any other fvcker that can steel my pic for photoshop type purposes. This [email protected] is one of many who has a problem with my face. If anyone can make me a new one, that I like, ill use as my avi for a while and see how it goes down. But only change my face. Keep that sexy body.
> 
> BTW [email protected], who's avi is a rat confused as to wether he is rasta with the hat or gangster with the bling (yes I know R for rasta but common.....) you can go eat brandflakes in the sea...... now, good day to you sir.


It does though


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> It does though


I don't find rape or child abuse jokes funny. Sorry.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> It does though


But please feel free to say most other things. I am one fvucked up cvnt. :thumb:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


>


I thank all who voted for this prestigious award.


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol I honestly don't understand you guys. I've seen price written up where people are paying twice as much for a can of tuna as I can, or even anywhere from 3-5 pounds more for each kilo of meat, and it could all be sorted if they just knew about. And yet that's useless info or sad, when it doesn't even take 5 minutes to do? Mind=blown at the attitude of some people to a good idea.

Yeah, I don't think I'll bother you lot with it anymore.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

like a dog with a bone


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> like a dog with a bone


PMSL, dry as fvck i love it !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Matt Beasley said:


> Lol I honestly don't understand you guys. I've seen price written up where people are paying twice as much for a can of tuna as I can, or even anywhere from 3-5 pounds more for each kilo of meat, and it could all be sorted if they just knew about. And yet that's useless info or sad, when it doesn't even take 5 minutes to do? Mind=blown at the attitude of some people to a good idea.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I'll bother you lot with it anymore.


seriously mate its a great idea you should run with it mate... i will back you all the way...

Chicken at tesco 1 kg for 4 quid ish, frozen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt Beasley said:


> Lol I honestly don't understand you guys. I've seen price written up where people are paying twice as much for a can of tuna as I can, or even anywhere from 3-5 pounds more for each kilo of meat, and it could all be sorted if they just knew about. And yet that's useless info or sad, when it doesn't even take 5 minutes to do? Mind=blown at the attitude of some people to a good idea.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I'll bother you lot with it anymore.


It's a sad thing ain't it, but can't change the way it is. And this, is the way it is.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread has got it all, sex, rape, hissy fits i cant help smiling, its like a ukm version of eastenders


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

QUOTE=Matt Beasley;2138955]Lol I honestly don't understand you guys. I've seen price written up where people are paying twice as much for a can of tuna as I can, or even anywhere from 3-5 pounds more for each kilo of meat, and it could all be sorted if they just knew about. And yet that's useless info or sad, when it doesn't even take 5 minutes to do? Mind=blown at the attitude of some people to a good idea.

Yeah, I don't think I'll bother you lot with it anymore.


----------



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

Marcy Power Tower £79.99

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3277043/c_1/2%7Ccategory_root%7CSports+and+leisure%7C14419152/c_2/2%7C14419152%7CHome+gym+equipment%7C14419293/c_3/3%7Ccat_14419293%7COther+gym+equipment%7C14419296.htm?Price+Cut=1


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

8 pack of tuna £2.50 asda


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Good quality cheap vitamins and supplements, often have offers like buy two get three free. Deliver to the UK in just a few days. http://www.puritan.com


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Maturemuscle said:


> Good quality cheap vitamins and supplements, often have offers like buy two get three free. Deliver to the UK in just a few days. http://www.puritan.com


have you ordered from them?, how much was the delivery from the USA?


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

H&B have a nice little 1p sale going on and Ive just picked up two tubs of creatine powder with taurine for £20.50. Nice chance to catch up on some vits and that too..


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

HEADS UP!!!

Gillette Fusion blades, 4 cartridges for £4,99 from Superdrug. BOOOM!!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Scottish University £0.00p

English University £9000.00p


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Scottish University £0.00p
> 
> English University £9000.00p


Hey, can you give me some more info on this, my mate went to a scottish uni and said something about this? Is there no tuition fees or something?


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

dont u have to be scottish in order to not to pay for uni? my mate who goes to aberdeen uni has to pay sh!t loads and he is english


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmm thats strange!

Do they still recieve student loans?


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Its all free for them and as usual *it's our taxes that pay for them*!


would rather my tax went to better someones education, instead of the lazy [email protected] who refuse to work, which are usually the thieving ****s that steal from my work


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Scottish University £0.00p
> 
> English University £9000.00p


Scottish Prescription £0

English Prescription £7.20


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

free in wales too lol.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

No, it means that if we spot you crossing Monmouth Bridge on a Sunday we can only legally shoot you from the belly down, no mortal shots.

Apparently..


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Milk is lush, apart from titty milk... that just tastes sour...


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Ok so now I'm livid! I'm half welsh so does that mean I should only pay half price?


What if your half scottish and half welsh....... Im not by the way that would just be wrong :whistling:


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Matt Beasley said:


> Lol I honestly don't understand you guys. I've seen price written up where people are paying twice as much for a can of tuna as I can, or even anywhere from 3-5 pounds more for each kilo of meat, and it could all be sorted if they just knew about. And yet that's useless info or sad, when it doesn't even take 5 minutes to do? Mind=blown at the attitude of some people to a good idea.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I'll bother you lot with it anymore.


Just read this whole thread before replying. Never read your thread or stuff before, so not sure if you have hassled someone or p1ssed people off before or something, but peoples reaction to your idea is a bit sh1tty if im being honest! Correct me if im wrong but you want a comparison chart of all meats across all major supermarkets yes? and you were offering to sort it out on an excel chart, if people just told you what they already know, right? Cant see why people are being so rude really unless there is some sort of history? the ONLY thing i can see you might have done is interrupted a thread, but lets be honest about 50% of the responders of this thread (and it is good idea for a thread, the heads up bit) are comedy responses, so hardly hijacking, not that i mind comedy responses in fact it keeps threads going! But if you are gonna get slated for that, well it lost me a bit. Ill stop now for fear of making this thread lose its momentum, but had to defend you a bit here! Nice idea, not sure how you would do it, but if there was a spreadsheet with all different meats, listed in price per kg or something well that would be useful for me and im sure others. shame about some responses -queue the headdhunters my way now...

ASC


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Gonna bump this thread as it was a good idea for a thread! Bargains are good to know about, and dont wanna be the guy that 'killed' a good thread. But seeing as it is dying off, i have to ask, did the guy i supported p1ss people off or something??


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My [email protected] smells of poodle!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know if this is for all co-ops but mine is doing half price on chicken breast, so £3.50 for 700g instead of £7.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Republic are selling there soulcal joggers half-price at £10 plus u can add code "PAYDAYPAYOUT" at checkout to get another fiver knocked off. decent pair for gym or just lounging in. 2 colours grey or dark blue delivery is £2.99

http://www.republic.co.uk/joggers/soul-cal-cali-twin-stripe-joggers/invt/52677/

http://www.republic.co.uk/joggers/soul-cal-cali-twin-stripe-joggers/invt/52676/


----------



## pixiesfan (Apr 2, 2011)

Ppl that at scottish get free uni ^^ did you know prisoners can apply for an open university degree (free ofc) and 4 out of 10 fail anyway... now thats wasted taxes. I had to pay for mine! should have committed a crime, would have to pay no rent, free food, free utility and get a diploma too. mum would be so proud.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Cats are good, go to your local RSPCA and get yourself a couple of cats for free, they taste like chicken


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

chris l said:


> Cats are good, go to your local RSPCA and get yourself a couple of cats for free, they taste like chicken


Got a sicko on our hands people lol

Also is it a lot cheaper to get meat from your local butchers and not a super market?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Wings said:


> Got a sicko on our hands people lol
> 
> Also is it a lot cheaper to get meat from your local butchers and not a super market?


it can be, it tastes 10x better and is about the same price where i live.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

ALR said:


> it can be, it tastes 10x better and is about the same price where i live.


Nice one. Some one suggested a ox's heart?? Apparently full of rich protein. Is chicken the best meat to get? Breast, leg, whole?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Tesco fresh minced beef. 500g £2.20. Buy one get one free. That's a kilo of beef for £2.20p

I just half filled my trolley.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It's the middling stuff, not the pinky lard crap but not quite the raw red. It's usually what I get anyhow as the cheap really tastes of lard and the other is 50% pricier.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.dialaphone.co.uk

Cheap phone contracts


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

OK, heads-up boys and girls. Lidl, scottish pork chops half price - £1.89 700g Sat & Sun only.

Get there early. http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/7067_26415.htm


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Heads up again. Tesco are doing 'half-price' east end almonds: 800g £2.99

I normally see these at £8 for a kilo.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Free whey boys. ---> http://www.kinetica-sports.co.uk/

Enter details, 20 secs for a freebee.


----------

